# Kleinstteich Neuanlage



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!
Nachdem ich nun mehrere Fertigeichbecken angesehen und die Funktionalität durchdacht habe, sind wir immer mehr zu der Überzeugung gelangt, vielleicht doch einen Folienteich anzulegen. Digicat ist an dieser Überlegung nicht ganz unschuldig 
Der Flachwasser- und Sumpfbereich kann doch besser den eigenen Vorstellungen angepasst werden.
Somit stehen wir nun wieder genau am Anfang aller Überlegungen.
Das, was feststeht: er muss so klein wie möglich, aber so groß wie nötig werden. Und ohne alle Technik und ohne Fische (zum Leidwesen der Kinder).
Wunschkleinheit: Absolutes Maximum 1,8m Durchmesser incl. *allem*.
Natürlich habe ich nun noch keine Ahnung von der Anlage eines Folienteichs, werd mich sicher gleich querlesen.
Aber beginnen wir mit der ersten Problematik:
Der Teich entsteht direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze, an der Nachbars Thujen (Alter sicher an die 40 Jahre und Baumstammdicke, Höhe 3m) stehen und viele oberflächennahe Wurzeln gebildet haben. Thujenmist wird nicht so sehr das Problemsein, die sind inzwischen auf unserer Seite ziemlich schütter, siehe auch Foto.
Könnte es da Probleme mit Wurzeln kontra Folie geben? Sollten wir da vielleicht noch an eine extra Wurzelsperre denken?
Zweite Frage: kann ich auf diese Kleinheit auch auf die nötige Mindesttiefe des Teichs kommen, damit er nicht durchfriert?
Falls noch mehr Fotos nötig sein sollten, gerne (es schüttet nur grad aus allen Schaffeln, deshalb hab ich nur dieses Eine).

Edit: Achja, das Rabatt auf dem Foto wird grad aufgelöst, die restlichen kleinen Büsche können bei Bedarf sicher verlustfrei versetzt werden. Derzeit ist die freie Fläche ca. 160 x 160, kann wie gesagt, noch etwas vergrößert werden (nicht viel, sonst ist der ganze Kleingarten Teich  )


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo Irene,

Folienteich ist in sofern eine gute Idee, als daß Du flexibler bist in der Form. Die Thuja sind Flachwurzler, die der Folie eigentlich nichts antun sollten. Aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Vlies unterlegen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja das Vlies von NG, ein 300er würde wohl reichen. Folie PVC - da langt 1mm. Denn es wird ja wohl kein Badeteich 

Das mit der Tiefe ist ein wenig von der Bodenbeschaffenheit abhängig, das kannst Du letztlich erst beim Graben sehen. Da läge der Vorteil von den Teichschalen - du hättest keine Probleme mit Steilwänden und würdest wahrscheinlich leichter ein gewisses Volumen erreichen. Andererseits sind die selten tiefer als 60 cm, also keineswegs durchfriersicher. Minimum wären da 80 cm in einer geschützten Ecke, besser 1 m.

Achso - und bei der Größe wird dies definitiv kein Fischteich - ich hoffe, das ist Dir klar!

Bester Weg: Erst graben, dann ausmessen, dann Folie und Vlies kaufen.
Also - schipp schipp hurra!


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Dank dir!
Nein, von mir aus kommen eh keine Fische rein 
Dass die Teichschale von der Tiefe her grenzwertig ist, war mein anderes Problem, die, die ich in der gewünschten Größe bekommen hätte (Heissner), wäre sogar nur 50 cm tief, zu flach also!
Meine Gedanken sind sowieso zuerst ordentlich Sand, wir sind auf dem Gebiet einer ehemaligen Porzellanfabrik, wo sie ihren Mist hingeworfen hatten, also Asche und Scherben (mir fehlt grad der Fachausdruck  ), dann eben Flies und dann erst Folie, lieber eine festere als eine zu dünne, wir haben keine Haustiere, dafür aber Kinder (in Richtung Jugendliche mittlerweilen, aber Kinder sind Kinder, wenn sie spielen  ).
Graben wird sicher anstrengend, der Boden ist neben den oben genannten Faktoren sonst noch besonders lehmhaltig. Das ist wieder der Vorteil, beim Graben wird eher nix abrutschen 
Thujen sind Flachwurzler? *hmh* irgendwie sagt jeder was anderes   Nix desto trotz: wenn sie Flachwurzler sind, reicht also auch ne schwache, relativ oberflächliche Wurzelsperre und das Problem ist auch keins mehr!


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Sorry Irene ... Mit __ Tiefwurzler war wohl ich .... 

Hab jetzt im Netz ein bisserl gestöbert

War wohl falsch informiert 

Sollte aber auch keine Probleme machen, wie Elschen und Du auch schon geschrieben 

Wenns mal zu regnen aufgehört hat, kannst ja mal einen Gartenschlauch so legen wie deine Gewünschte Form heraus kommt .... Foto  und hier einstellen ...

Ach ja, du hast ja schon Pflanzen, die sollte man auch im Teich auf den vorhergesehenen Platz unterbringen ... die meisten Pflanzen die es zu kaufen gibt sind für die Seichtwasserzone -10 bis -20cm ....


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Neinnein, Helmut, das kam schon vorher mal 
Danke übrigens für den Link zu der Seite, ist wirklich sehr informativ! Wird gleich gespeichert!

Mit Schlauchauslegen ist dieses WE leider noch nix, an der geplanten Stelle liegen jetzt die ganzen Teile der alten Gartenhütte, viel zu nass, um sie mit einem normalen Auto zum Sperrmüll zu bringen :evil
Danach müssen noch die Pflanzen aus dem Rabattl raus, dann kommt der Schlauch dran.
Aber wir haben beschlossen, wir werden dieses Projekt doch vorziehen, warum sollten wir damit auf die Hütte warten, bis die geliefert und aufgestellt ist 

Ja, du sprachst meine Pflanzen an... Mit denen hab ich schon ein Minimini-Teicherl gemacht  , nach einer Woche ists noch immer wunderschön klar und die Pflanzen wachsen ALLE, die Seerose (tetragona) blüht inzwischen, und die mitgeschummelten Schneckerln (Spitzschlamm- und Tellerschnecken) fressen munter vor sich hin !
Hab auch eine Pflanze komplett falsch gekauft (kommt davon, wenn man von der Liste abweicht, weil einem was supergut gefällt  ), aber mit Folienteich wird auch die besser passen.
Das Foto ist allerdings wetterbedingt nicht aktuell!


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo Irene,

Scherben sind natürlich heikel. Dann auf jeden Fall Vlies - nimm das von Naturagart - die Mehrkosten lohnen sich. 

Folie braucht wirklich nicht dicker als 1 mm, die kriegst Du sonst in so einem kleinen Teich nicht mehr verlegt. 

extra Wurzelsperre ist durch das Vlies nicht notwendig!


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Christine!
Zu den Scherben: unter dem Flies soll ja eh auch noch Sand hinkommen, oder ist das mit dem Flies zusammen noch immer möglicherweise zu wenig Schutz? Oder geht das nicht dick genug? Ich hab echt noch überhaupt keine Ahnung! Sorry!
Das mit der 1mm dicken Folie ist sehr plausibel, danke!
Zur Wurzelsperre: super, dann ist ein Thema vom Tisch, das mit ein bissl Kopfzerbrechen gemacht hat.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hi Irene,

das kommt drauf an. Du sammelst die sichtbaren Scherben ja sicher raus. Wenn Du dann noch Sand einbringst (den würd ich mir eher für in den Teich aufsparen), sollte das 300er Vlies reichen, wenn Du auch mal Wassertreten willst, dann nimm das 900er. Aber nimm wirklich das von NG, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach qualitativ nicht zu vergleichen. Du kannst alles hinterher noch korrigieren - nur das nicht!


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Natürlich sammle ich alle sichtbaren Scherben und auch Steinchen und Ziegelstücke ab, das ist hier sowieso meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung (gut, mittlerweile an die drei Kindersklaven abgetreten ).
Naturagard wird halt durch die Versandkosten nach Ö schwieriger, weiß echt nicht, ob ich das dann machen will.
Alternative wäre ja, wenn ich alle ebenen Flächen unter dem Flies mit 1-2 cm Sand ausgleiche, was meinst du, das müsste doch ein bissl entschärfen?


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

So, am Nachmittag konnte ich mit dem Maßstab ein wenig herumstromern und es sieht so aus, als könnte sich mit Sumpfzone ein *absolutes* Maximum von 200 x 240 cm ausgehen.
Als Kapillarsperre stelle ich mir vor, dass das Areal mit Rasenkantensteinen umgeben sein wird, an deren Innenfläche die Folie hochgezogen wird. Geht das? Außen würde dann der Rasen angrenzen.
Zwischen den Rasenkantensteinen und dem eigentlichen Teichrand sollte ja dann die Sumpfzone sein, die ja auch in einer guten Relation zum Rest stehen sollte.
Natürlich stellt sich mir auch die Frage, wie tief kann ich diesen kleinen Teich dann, obiges Maß abzüglich der Sumpfzone, eigentlich hinkriegen, wie steil dürfen/können die Stufen maximalst sein, dass der eingebrachte Sand dann nicht abschwimmt?


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hi Irene,

wenn Du die Stufen schräg anlegst - die höhere Seite zur Kante, die niedrigere zur Wand - bleibt der Sand auch liegen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

In etwa so könnte ich es mir vorstellen 


 
Halt angepaßt an deine Verhältnisse .....


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

So meinst du Elschen ?


 
würde auch gehen ...


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Helmut,

ne - genau andersrum. Den tiefen Teil der Stufe zur Wand hin!


----------



## Dawn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Danke euch Beiden für eure Mühe!
Wir haben heute einen kleinen Preisüberschlag gemacht und Arbeitseinsatzdauer. Der Vergleich Fertigteich - Folienteich geht im Moment eindeutig zugunsten vom Fertigteich aus. Zum Fertigteich brauchts nur noch Sand, zum Folienteich außer Folie und Flies zumind. noch Sand und Steinrand rundherum.
Wir haben uns heute beim Bauhaus 2 Varianten angesehen: Heissner B300 und  B134, Beide mit 300 l Fassungsvermögen, ich fürchte, wir werden uns dann doch für eins dieser beiden Becken entscheiden, Männe will B134, weil die Sumpfzone rundherum geht, ich B300, weil mir die Aufteilung sympathischer erscheint, das muss noch ausdiskutiert werden.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Gerade von der Gärnter Shopping-Tour aus Pottendorf (Gärtnerei Weber) zurück gekommen und schon nachgewassert welches Becken mir besser gefällt ... eindeutig der B300 .... 

mehr Platz für Zwergseerosen 
gefällt mir die Aufteilung auch besser
Finde es ok das Ihr abwägt was für Euch besser ist  und Euch muß es gefallen 

Wird sowieso net lange dauern und Ihr erweitert ... der "Böse" Virus hat Euch eh schon fest im Griff


----------



## Aquabernd (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo Irene ,
zum Fertigteich kann ich dir genug erzählen ob 150/ 300 wird den meißten mit der Zeit zu klein 
Ihr solltet da eher zu einem 500 er oder besser zum 1000er tendieren. Beim 1000er werdet ihr gewiss länger freude dran haben 
glg bernd


----------



## Dawn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Ha! Helmut, das freut mich aber, hab also scheinbar doch ein recht gutes Gefühl, was besser aussehen könnt 
Ja, den Weber kenn ich auch, haben dort vor einigen Jahren des öfteren mal was gekauft. Solltma wieder mal hinfahren......
Beim B300 Becken könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass wir das Becken nicht längs an den Gartenzaun stellen, sondern mit der kurzen Seite an den Zaun, und in die eine Einbuchtung irgendwie so einen großen, gebogenen Wasserpflanzenkorb einbasteln, vielleicht aufgebockt auf einen unserer überflüssigen hohen Korbstein-Pflanzringe aus Beton.
@ Aquabernd: Ein allzu viel größerer Teich wird hier wohl nicht mehr Platz finden, der Gartenanteil Restwiese ist nach dem geplanten Teichbau sicher nimmer mehr als 80 qm  , muss ja noch die Büsche verwerten, die jetzt ausgebuddelt werden müssen bzw. eben schon sind. Sonst werd ich echt noch von meinen Kids gelyncht, wenn ich noch mehr Spielfläche abzwacke :shock - Andererseits könnten die ja zur nahegelegenen Freizeitfläche radln und dort riskieren sie keine Rüffel von Mama mehr, wenn nach ein bissl Ballspiel schon wiedermal der halbe Garten vernichtet ist 

Mich haben übrigens eh schon einige Viren im Griff, ich sag da nur Phalaenopsen-Zucht samt -Aussaat und Gartenpflanzen jeglicher Art, je mehr Vielfalt umso lieber.......

Mir gruselts vor dem für heute und morgen angekündigten Sturm, ich fürcht, der wird mir heuer meinen Marillenbaum kosten, die ist zu schwer mit Früchten beladen, hauszwetschkengroß mittlerweile. Voriges Jahr hat uns der Sommersturm im Juli Dach und Birnenbusch gekostet...... Ja, wir sind da "etwas" vorgeschädigt :shock


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Schönen Nachmittag Irene 

So ein Zufall ...


> Der botanische Name leitet sich vom griechischen Phalaina (__ Nachtfalter) und -opsis (Aussehen) ab, da die Blüten an tropische Nachtfalter erinnern.


Und jetzt schau mal
     
Beim Weber, mitten im Stauden-Angebot saß dieses "Wr. Nachtpfauenauge"
Das Zitat entnahme ich dieser Seite als ich nach diesem Namen "Phalaenopsen" suchte ...
Wieder ein bisserl G`scheiter ... Orchideen ....

Die Kid`s aus dem Garten zum Spielen verbannen wäre eine Idee 

Edit: Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali ... sind mit dem Handy gemacht


----------



## randy.eching (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo,

Warum die Qualität is doch net schlecht =)


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

[OT]Naj, Randy ... die Hellen stellen sind schon überstrahlt 
So sollte es aussehen ...


 

 
Quelle, mein Album, Aufgenommen mit der Konica Minolta Dynax 7D[/OT]


----------



## randy.eching (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo,

Ja das is mir schon klar =)

ich mein das es Super Bilder für ein handy sind =) bei meinem alten Handy zum Beispiel konnte man froh sein zu erkennen um was für ein Tier es sich handelt =)

edit: dein Schwimmteich ist ja der Hammer =)


----------



## Dawn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Schönes Nachtpfauenauge  !

Musste heute bei meinen "tropischen Nachtfaltern" einige Sämlinge notentflaschen, das Substrat hatte kaum mehr Nährstoffe, Puffer aufgebraucht, die drohten zu kippen, brauche  grad keinen Totalexitus.....


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Hoffen wir auf das Beste, daß deine Orchies wieder Nahrung bekommen 

und hoffen wir nicht das der Sturm deinen Marillenbaum killt ... :beten


----------



## Dawn (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Marillenbaum ist ganz geblieben, wenn auch um einige Früchte ärmer, dafür hat mein Holler auf der Sturmseite nahezu alle frischen Äste eingebüßt und auch die auf Stock geschnittene, an sich kletternde Graham Thomas (engl. Rose) auch knapp die Hälfte aller Neutriebe.

Nichts desto trotz gehen die Gedanken weiter.....
Bei dem geplanten Fertigbecken sind auf den Längsseiten je eine Einbuchtung, die keine flache Uferzone vorgesehen hat, sondern direkt und rel. steil in die Tiefe fallen. Meine erste Überlegung war ja, vielleicht Pflanzkörbe auf vorhandene Betonpflanzringe zu stellen, irgendwie ist diese Lösung aber relativ unbefriedigend. Was ist mit Pflanztaschen? Sind die in einem Fertigteich überhaupt realisierbar (Stichwort Kapillarwirkung)? Wie könnte man die sinnvoll befestigen? Gäbe es schlaue Alternativen?


----------



## Dawn (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Gut, keine Alternativen 
Aber ich hab, angeregt durch den anderen grad aktiven Miniteich-Thread ein bissl Anregungen bekommen, wie es evtl. auch gehen könnte  (Vorrichtung von außen basteln, damit was reingehängt werden kann, ohne damit Wasser zu ziehen  )

Aber eine andere Frage, vielleicht liest ja noch wer.....

Nachdem ich mich bisher eher stillschweigend über diesen 4eckigen Teil des ausgewählten Beckens (Heissner B300) gewundert hatte, hab ich jetzt Google sei Dank herausgefunden, dass es sich bei dem Ding um einen sog. Systemteich handelt: das ist ein Fertigteich + Filterfunktion , wasn das jetzt?
Ähem, ist also dieses viereckige Teil für Technik vorgesehen, die ich ja gar nicht in meinen Teich einzubringen gedenke? Und somit dieser spezielle Teich gleich wieder obsolet? Oder ist damit gedacht, hier Pflanzen einzusetzen, die einfach Nährstoffe abfiltern, quasi komisch abgeschnittene Seitwasserzone? Aber ohne Technik? Wie kommt das geklärte Wasser dann in den restlichen Teich?
Bin ich z'bled für Teich kopfkratz


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Hmmm ... hat der Sturm doch einiges gekillt ... aber es wird schon wieder ..... 

Zu deinem Teich:
Heissner schweigt sich ja bezüglich B300 aus .... 

Ich denke, daß dieser abgetrennte quadratische Teil eine Pflanzzone darstellt ... so eine Art bewachsener Bodenfilter ..... also ein Teil, der ohne Wasserüberdeckung mit Kies/Blähtonkugeln (Lecakugeln) angefüllt wird und mit [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]Starkzehrern[/URL] (grasartige wie Carex oder Juncus) besetzt wird.
Es könnten auch sicher andere Pflanzen dort einen Platz finden die recht ausbreitungswütig sind.

Und du bist nicht zu blöd  für dieses Teichmodell .....


----------



## Dawn (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hi!
Kein Problem, die entstandenen Schäden, ist ja nix total hinüber, das verwächst sich wieder! Spätestens nächstes Frühjahr muss ich wieder den dreiviertelten Holler wegschneiden 

Gut, freut mich, dass du also auch nicht mehr als ich dazu gefunden hast! Naja, mehr oder weniger , ein bissl mehr Info hätt mir schon gefallen, aber die gibt Heissner offenbar wirklich net aus.
Ich hab hier an Pflanzen schon Juncus ensifolius, __ Zwergbinse und eine __ Iris ensata (kaempferi) Variegata, zweitere war ein übermütiger Fehlkauf, eigentlich, weil diese Iris mags ja auch gern mal trockener..... Das könnt ja dann wohl ein Fall für dieses Filterbecken sein?  *hmh* oder doch nicht, so wie das aussieht, ist da eigentlich immer Wasserzulauf...... Dann doch eher die Iris pseudacorus......
Und mehr als 2 Sorten Pflanzen in dem kleinen Becken sind mind. eine Pflanze zuviel, würd ich sagen 
Andererseits...... jetzt setz ich da Starkzehrer rein, die futtern das Wasser in diesem Teil nährstoffarm, aber wie kommt das Wasser dann in den Rest vom Becken? Da ist ja nix, wie das zirkulieren kann? Diffusion??
Werde dann da als Substrat Kies nehmen, nicht (Spiel-)Sand wie an den anderen Stellen......


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

So, Becken steht im Garten, ist dann doch was anderes geworden, wir hätten für das eine Becken nen Transporter mieten müssen, war schon mit dem nun Gekauften fast ein Problem...
Wir haben das 450l von Gardena Aquamotion (180 x 125 x 50 cm) gekauft, Teichrand geht ganz herum, istalso etwas tiefer und eben nochmal um 100 l mehr Wasser als beim anderen. Und gestalterisch sehe ich da auch schon ein schönes Bild vor mir.
Mal schauen, wie weit wir dieses WE kommen, Am Programm steht maximal Loch vorbereiten, wir haben noch keinen Sand für den Boden und auch nicht fürs Becken selbst. Das Auto war bis zum Anschlag voll mit Teichbecken


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Super .... ich freue mich mit Dir 

Und 100 Liter mehr ist auch sehr gut ....

Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt :beten


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Danke 
Ja, genau das war dann auch ein Punkt, den ich sehr nett  fand
Fotos wirds sicher geben, dafür sorgen schon unsere fotographierwütigen Kids, die könnens schon fast nimmer erwarten, bis das Ding fertig dasteht!


----------



## Dawn (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

So, Arbeit soweit erledigt, jedenfalls der Teich ist versenkt, gefüllt und bepflanzt.
Das Rundherum, also einige Stauden und __ Kleinsträucher wird erst in den nächsten Wochen fertig werden können, das ging heute absolut nimmer, meine Hände haben ca. doppelten Umfang, meine Knie ebenso. Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarm eingeschlossen. Entgegen aller Wetterprognosen hatten wir bis auf einmal 10 Minuten durchgehend strahlenden Sonnenschein!

Achja, leider hatten wir total vergessen, unseren kleinen Gast zu fotographieren, der sich in die frisch ausgehobenen Grube verirrt hatte, deshalb kenn ich auch seinen Namen nicht, war irgendeine Kröte, schad, dass wir kein Foto haben, aber immerhin: weitere Besiedlung ist schonmal nicht ausgeschlossen 
Einstweilen sind erstmal unsere paar Tellerschnecken und Spitzschlammschnecken reingesiedelt.

Und jetzt warten wir nur noch, dass sich der Lehm im Wasser (Spielsand) legt und wir auch auf den Grund sehen.....


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Super 

Schaut ja schon sehr gut aus ..... wenn sich jetzt noch das Wasser klärt 
zieht bald der erste hüpfende Bewohner ein 

Habt Ihr super gemacht 

Bin schon auf den weiteren Werdegang gespannt


----------



## Aquabernd (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hi Irene ,
 auch von mir sehr sehr schön.
glg Bernd


----------



## Dawn (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Guten Morgen!

Danke 

War heute schon Teich-schauen und das Wasser ist viel klarer als gestern, man sieht bereits auf den Grund, aber ein bissl muss es noch klarer werden. Wie krieg ich den Schaum weg, der da noch herumkräuselt? Wird der auch so weggehen können oder muss ich doch fluten?
Achja, wir haben noch für div. reingefallene Tierchen 2 ordentliche Holzbretter reingeschoben, damit auch niemand ertrinken muss.


----------



## Dawn (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Nachtrag zum Schaum: Der ist nach dem gestrigen Regen weg und das Wasser ist einigermaßen klar, erwarte sicher dzt. nicht mehr.
Heute hab ich noch ne "Portion" Tannenwedel und einmal __ Wassersalat gekauft, meine dzt. Pflanzerln ist gar sehr klein gewesen. Rausfischen kann ichs nachher immer noch, wenns zuviel wird.


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*



Dawn schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Schaum: Der ist nach dem gestrigen Regen weg und das Wasser ist einigermaßen klar, erwarte sicher dzt. nicht mehr.



Meine Teiche sind so klar wie noch nie, da es hier ständig regnet - also ist der Dauerregen ja doch für was gut


----------



## Dawn (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

@ Suni: an sich ja ne tolle Sache, nicht? Aber irgendwie hätt ich doch bald lieber etas besseres Wetter, es zipft mich schon ordentlich an!!
Hab heute ans Westufer  meines Teicherls einige Blumentöpfe gestellt, dass der Wind net gar soooo drüberbläst.... Meine ganzen Schwimmpflanzen waren in die östliche Hälfte "verweht" gewesen.
Morgen solls ja zur Abwechslung  mal wieder ordentlich __ winden :evil


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Das sieht sehr schön aus und bei schönem Wetter sich da ein lauschiges Plätzchen zu machen, trägt sicher sehr zur Entspannung bei!


----------



## Dawn (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Guten Morgen!
Heute ein kurzer Zwischenbericht!
Das Wasser ist bis zum Boden runter glasklar (gut, mit leicht gelblichem Einschlag, aber eben sehr klar), 2 große Spitzsumpfschnecken und einige (zugekaufte) Wasserflöhe sorgen für/gegen die Algen. Bin vorhin durch einen anderen Thread auf die Idee gekommen, mal den Leitwert, zu messen: 150 µS, mehr technisches Gerät hab ich nicht. Ich fürcht, ich werd wohl aufpassen müssen, dass meine Pflanzen nicht hungern  , mit diesem Wasser könnt ich ja schon locker meine Orchideen düngen (unser Leitungswasser hat heute 240 µS!)!
Bin seeehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, nachdem der Teich erst am 29.5. befüllt worden ist!
Sollte ich vielleicht doch mal Düngekegel kaufen/stecken  ?????
Achja, Fadenalgen sind einige drin, die besonders bei Sonnenschein sichtbar zu wuchern beginnen, aber nicht wirklich störend.
Und das erste Blasenschneckengelege ist gestern wahrscheinlich auch geschlüpft.

Ja, und weil ich unersättlich bin, hab ich letzten Samstag noch ne Nymphea __ Helvola gekauft.

Nachdem leider auch schon die unausweichlichen Gelsenschifferln hier sind, aber noch keine Fressfeinde, fische ich sie noch regelmäßig vor dem großen Schlupf ab, ist das nun kontraproduktiv 
Obwohl wir regelmäßig beim Teich sind, haben wir bisher zwar viele __ Libellen tanzen sehen, aber keine in eindeutiger Position oder eierablegend.... Und seit dem Aushub hat sich auch keine Kröte und auch kein Frosch mehr blicken lassen.....

@ Maja: ja, ein lauschiges Platzerl wird da ganz sicher noch draus, mit duftigen Stauden und einem Rosenbogen als quasi Eingang, nur im Moment warten wir noch immer auf die Lieferung von der Gartenhütte, die sind bereits 3 Wochen im Verzug......

Nächstes Wochenende wollen wir höchstwahrscheinlich das Rundherum um den Teich angehen. Ich stells mir ähnlich wie bei Ginchen vor, nur dass die Steinchen nur direkt unter den Platten liegen und nicht noch ein Steinchenring rundherum. Also Flies unter den (eher kleinen!) Steinchen, dann Platten drauf und anschließend an die Platten dann Erde mit div. Pflanzen, sodass doch eine steinige Pufferzone zwischen Teich und Gartenpflanzen sein wird. Warum ich mir das jetzt so ausgedacht habe? Weil das Becken (ohne Rand) so 5-10 cm aus der Erde heraussteht und die Steine sonst irre schief aufliegen würden. Ich hab halt Angst vor dem Nährstoffeintrag aus der Erde? Ist das überzogen?? Oder würds echt reichen, wenn ich die Erde an den Rand hinziehe und dann die Steine einfach da drauf lege?
Damit ihr wisst, wovon ich schreibe, ein Foto:!
Wünsch euch allen einen nicht zu heißen Tag!


----------



## Dawn (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Einen wunderschönen Samstagabend!
Heute ist wieder ein bissl weitergegangen, hab rundherum ein wenig Erde unterfuttert und die Randsteine provisorisch angelegt. Werd nächste Woche ausreichend Flies und noch Sand kaufen, dann wird Beides noch unter diese Steine gelegt, als Unkrautsperre. Das Beet rundherum und die "Terrassen"größe wird endgültig festgelegt, die Randsteine geplant. Im "Terrassenbereich" vor der noch immer fehlenden Gartenhütte wird ebenso dieses Flies gelegt,  mit Sand abgezogen und dann dieselben Steine wie rund ums Teicherl gelegt.
Hoffe, es bleibt noch ein bissl länger so angenehm kühl (und trocken!)


----------



## elkop (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

 super geworden. 
"Pfützenfieber" diese diagnose find ich einfach zum zerkugeln. besonders weils sowas von treffend ist. 
also dann, einig seid ein volk von unheilbaren.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene



> Dafür badet und sch**** jeden Tag mehrmals eine wasserwütige Amseldame ins Becken, ich werd echt noch verrückt. Ich mag gar net sagen, dass das Wasser langsam trüber wird und die Fadenalgen zurückkommen.... Ich werd morgen alte CDs montieren, vielleicht schreckt sie das ein Weilchen.....



Decke den Teich mit einem engmaschigen Laubnetz ab (brauchst eh im Herbst, Hofer (Aldi) hat manchmal welche im Sortiment) und biete der Amseldame ein Schaffel mit Wasser an.
Die Amseln baden gerne ... bei mir baden sie in einem alten Pflanzenkorbstein, der schräg liegt und deshalb immer Regenwasser drin stehen bleibt ....

Beim Abdecken würde ich das Netz auf Pflanzstützen, so hoch wie die höchste Pflanze ist, montieren. Unten mit Zeltheringe abspannen. Fertig 



> Allerdings muss ich gestehen: ich lass mich dzt. am Abend ungern fressen, schnell gießen und wieder rein ins Haus, du wirst dzt. schier durchsiebt!


So schlimm ... bei uns ist keine zu sehen .... 
Liegt wohl am rauhen Klima und der Höhenlage 

Autan oder Citrusduft sollte sie vertreiben ...... oder .....
Kerzerlpartie mit vielen Kerzen mit Citrusduft veranstalten 

Habt ihr Rotschwanzerl, Schwalben & Co.  ....wären natürliche Feinde ....


----------



## Fördemann (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo Irene!  Ich bin selbst neu hier im Forum, aber was ich Dir sagen kann aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungswerten...   Du solltest auf jeden Fall wurzeltreibende Pflanzen jedweder Art im Umkreis von ca. zwei   Metern entfernen!  Ich habe selbst einen kleinen Folienteich in Arbeit, knappe drei qm im Ganzen und es wird sich irgendwann rächen, wenn Du beim Anlegen schlusen solltest..  (Erfahrungswert meinerseits;  Kleinstteich im Schrebergarten vor 3 Jahren,die Wurzeln der umliergenden Büsche haben die Folie durchstochen...  YO  ..! )
Ein Folienteich ist genial und individuell...  etwas Kies, leicht gewässert und ne 1mm  starke Folie einpflegen, dann etwas Wasser einfüllen zum Legen und den nächsten Tag kannst Du das Umfeld schon bearbeiten...  Mein Kleinstteich soll nach Fertigstellung ein Blickfang sein in meinem Steingarten und ich wohne in einem Mehr-Parteienhaus....  ;-))


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Thorsten

[OT]Danke für den Tipp 

Aber Irene hat ein Fertigbecken ..... da is nix mit "Löchern"  und außerdem sollte man ein Vließ unter die Folie tun, damit soetwas bei einem Folienteich nicht passieren kann 
Ohne Vließ ist es sträflich einen Teich zu bauen und rächt sich meißt am falschen Platz gespart zu haben :beten[/OT]


----------



## Dawn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

@ Helmut: Du, wenn ich wüsst, was wir hier an Vögeln haben, am meisten seh ich nur die Amseln. Im Moment scheint meine Badenixe grad eher weniger zu baden, deshalb erholt sich auch die Pflanze bei ihrem "Einstieg" ein bissl.
Laubnetz werd ich bei der nächsten Hofer-Gelegenheit kaufen, im Frühjahr hatten sie leider grad keins mehr, als ich zum Angebot hinkam :evil , wollte es für meine Heidelbeeren und die Felsenbirne - bin den Amseln nämlich deren Beeren ziemlich neidig 

@ Fördemann: in meinen Überlegungen beim Teichbau anfangs hätte ich sowieso ganz sicher auch ein ordentliches Flies drunter gegeben, wenn schon, denn schon!

Im Gegensatz zu Helmuts Teich ist bei mir in den letzten heißen Wochen nichts weiter gegangen, liegt aber auch an den riesen Bandscheibenproblemen der Altvorderen hier (und der noch immer nicht gelieferten Gartenhütte!).
Wir haben teilweise die Randsteine provisorisch hingestellt (bleibt sicher net so schlampert!), leider ist das Gelände nicht ganz eben, wie man sieht, die Steine kämen zu weit raus. Also: entweder ein bissl aufschütten (Erde auf Wiese) oder die Steine doch nicht ganz in der Waage setzen.

aktueller Kurzbericht vom Teich selbst: Während der letzten heißen Tage ist das Teichwasser immer trüber und grüner geworden, es sind zunehmend Fadenalgen aufgetreten, die großen Steine am Rand sind ebenfalls leicht angegrünt. Wir haben dann seit 3 Tagen während der großen Hitze mit 2 großen Schirmen ordentlich beschattet, das Wasser blieb merklich kühler und die Trübung ist wieder komplett verschwunden. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: die Pflanzen sind allesamt kräftiger und grüner geworden, als hätten sie von der Nährstoffflut durch die schnelleren Wachstumsprozesse der Mikroorganismen und den schnelleren Abbau der abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile enorme Vorteile gezogen. Ebenso die Seerosen haben einen Wachstumsschub bekommen, wahrscheinlich auch wegen der gesteckten Düngekegel. Die tetragona macht sogar 2 Knospen!
Ja, die __ Schnecken vermehren sich wunderbar, die Moderlieserln, scheints, auch, es sind gut betreute Gelege an 3 Seerosenblättern.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Schaut sehr gut aus 

Alles Paletti 

Na dann hoffe ich das sich die Altvorderen bald von dem Bandscheibenproblem erholen  .... soll ja die Tage wieder ein bisserl kühler werden (nur 27°C ) ....


----------



## Dawn (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Guten Morgen!
Nachdem die große Hitze morgen Abend mit Donnergetöse zu Ende gehen soll, können wir nächste Woche zumind. das Gelände rundherum endlich weiterbringen, zumal wir auch Urlaub haben
Dass wir bisher nicht fertig wurden, hat auch sein Gutes! Heute Nacht hats mir mein Teicherl vollgeregnet, so voll, dass ich sehen konnte, wo er ein wenig nachgesunken ist und es noch ohne gröbere Eingriffe rundherum sanieren konnte  Morgen wahrscheinlich nochmal, dann sollte es im Großen und Ganzen passen.
Die Amsel hat offenbar ihr Bad aufgegeben, nachdem ich ihr den Zutritt mit einigen Blumentöpfen erschwert hab. Das Wasser ist nach wie vor klar, einige wenige Fadenalgen hab ich im flachen Teil, wahrscheinlich Dank der Beschattung mit einem uralten Sonnenschirm, net sche, aber effektvoll. Meine Fischis haben ziemlichen Nachwuchs, scheinbar dezimieren sie den aber selbst auch gut durch Kannibalismus, passt (ausnahmsweise). Mal schauen, wieviele mehr am Schluss übrig bleiben.
Weitere Teichfotos kommen nach der nächsten Bauphase.


----------



## Dawn (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

So, die letzte Bauphase liegt in den letzten Zügen, fehlen nur noch 50% der Kiesel und ein paar __ Bodendecker für die leeren Flächen, ja, und der rumliegende Mulch wird zum Schluss dann auch noch verteilt.
Leider waren die Lichtverhältnisse  vorhin ziemlich schlecht, deshalb erscheinen die hellen Flächen greller als sie sind, in Wirklichkeit ist der Kiesel blass orangerot.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Servus Irene

Sehr schön .... deine Teich- und Umfeldgestaltung ist sehr schön, gefällt mir 

Wenn das mal alles so richtig eingewachsen ist ..... wird das noch um einiges "Natürlicher"


----------



## Dawn (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Irene
> 
> Sehr schön .... deine Teich- und Umfeldgestaltung ist sehr schön, gefällt mir
> 
> Wenn das mal alles so richtig eingewachsen ist ..... wird das noch um einiges "Natürlicher"


Genau, im Moment ists mir auch noch zu "hingstellt", aber mit den Zwiebeln fürs Frühjahr, die in den nächsten Tagen noch kommen und den Einjährigen, die bei mir sowieso überall wuchern, wirds schon noch dicht werden, wahrscheinlich wieder zu dicht und wild 
Danke  für das Lob!
Uns gefällts auch ausnehmend! Fehlt nur noch die Bank und der selbstgezimmerte Rosenbogen, um sich zurückziehen zu können und zu genießen...... Kommt dann im Frühjahr....


----------



## Dawn (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hab jetzt meinen Thread aus den Abgründen des Forums geholt um einfach mal den Zustand meines Teichleins abzudaten. Dazu 2 Fotos, einmal Gesamtsicht und einmal der Flachwasserbereich:


----------



## danyvet (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Hallo Irene!

Schaut ja super aus!
Ich war ja vor 2 Jahren bei dir, oder? Da hats jedenfalls noch ganz anders ausgesehen, vor allem, das rundherum


----------



## Dawn (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kleinstteich Neuanlage*

Stimmt, so lang ists schon wieder her, Wahnsinn!
Ja, teilweise sind die Storchenschnäbel schon total über die Steine gewachsen und diese Dickblattpflanze (weiß auf die Schnelle den Namen nicht) wollte sich auch schon wässern (hab sie dann brutal gekürzt).
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hab ich bei den Wasserpflanzen eher das Problem, dass der Teich sehr nährstoffarm ist, d.h. die Pflanzen neigen dazu zu mickern, muss sie im Frühjahr immer mit Düngekegel versorgen und habe dennoch kaum Algenprobleme, bestenfalls Fadenalgen und jetzt im Frühjahr einige Schwebealgen, die aber schon wieder zurückgehen, das Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer. In den nächsten Wochen werden meine beiden kleinen Seerosen wieder die Wasseroberfläche erobern.


----------

